# HS828 right track not driven by transmission



## kroser (Feb 13, 2014)

It is extremely hard to move my snow thrower and I discovered only the left track on my HS828 is being driven by the transmission. The other track will just roll freely.

I'd appreciate some guidance in how to diagnose and repair this problem.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you tried to tip it up on it's auger and inspected that right side track where it's attached to it's drive shaft ?? Pull the bottom panel off and see if when you try and turn the track the shaft turns too.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

#12 & #21...?


----------



## kroser (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. So this is essentially another shear pin to deal with. I assume if I spin the track and the shaft doesn't move, it confirms it is the pin. And here I thought I was prepared by having a stock of pins for the auger. I'll order multiple of these pins so I'm always prepared.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am not sure that it's technically a shear pin, as the steel hub is much thinner. That said, you should be able to do a visual inspection, to determine if it's present. I would also look at that drive sprocket to make sure it, and the hub, are still one piece and not de-laminated. 

Albeit, it is not recommended, but in a pinch a nylock nut and bolt could get you through until you can get the right pin.


----------



## kroser (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought I'd let you all know the problem was that the pin, part #12, was simply missing and it was so obvious once I went looking for it. From the right side, the front wheel that drives the belt had no pin going into the axle.

Thanks again everyone. It's nice to fix something for less than $5.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad to hear you'll have it back up. They are so much easier on the back than shoveling


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good to hear that it is at least narrowed down, and a simple enough fix.


----------



## weri32 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello, I want to share my story for others peoples that have the same situation. So my 18 years old Honda HS828 also stopped moving but the auger/impeller was fine. As I was doing my final pass I stopped at the edge of the embankment. I put the lever to full reverse and kept the throttle at medium speed. As I pressed down on the drive lever, there was a TICK sound followed by a small jolt of mouvement across the machine. I initially feared it was the drive shaft pin that snapped but I found this tread and upon inspection of the drive belt, I was relived to find it had snapped clean. That explains why it had no smoke or burnt rubber smell. From now on, I am going to press down the drive lever only when the throttle is a slow speed otherwise I risk snapping the drive shaft pin which cost 200 CAD $ .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

our local honda dealer used to advise people if the wheel pin broke they could use an impeller pin in a pinch.

not sure if that is a good idea. I thought that wheel pin was also a shear pin. lots of time people use a soft cotter pin that breaks and the pin just falls out.


----------



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All,


My 2001 HS928TAS made a snap noise today which I thought was just the height adjustment petal releasing but then I noticed it was handling funny and discovered the left track was no longer engaging and free wheeling. 



Is this the same as the issue discussed at the beginning of this thread? I do not see a shear pin listed in page 15-1 of the service manual diagram other than the wheel shaft pin. Is this possibly the problem? 



Any and all help is truly appreciated. You guys were the best helping me replace auger shaft, bearing and holder last year. 



Best Regards,
Sully


----------

